# Cub Cadet 2135 vs LT1022



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

*Cub Cadet LT1022 - I'm a Cadet guy now!*

I posted earlier about a CC 2135 13hp 38" deck w/ bagger for $650 and now I found an LT1022 w/ 46" deck, bigger engine and bagger for $950. Not being familiar with the brand, I'm looking for opinions (pros and cons) between the two models. 

UPDATE: I bought the LT1022. I couldn't wait any longer. It is immaculate, very well-kept! It has a 22hp briggs and stratton motor, and it runs like a dream, forward, backward, up hills, etc. Plus, I was able to to negotiate a great deal, IMO. Tractor + double bagger for $800 total...

I'll post some pics of it later, but even though I can't change anything now, I'd still like to hear any thoughts and opinions.


----------



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are some pics:


----------



## cubmaster (Aug 26, 2004)

the 2135 is a heavier built unit with a Kohler engine while it may not have as many hp it does have a shaft driven true hydrostatic transmission ( better) the frame is heavier too. I'm sure the 1022 is a nice mower as well But i have owned a 2135 2165 and now a 2523 with over 400 hours on it and all 3 were VERY good mowers , my in laws still use the 2135 and I traded the 2165 for the 2554 ...


----------

